# Finally caught him...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I finally had batteries charged and the card in my camera to catch him in the act of dragging things from one room to the other... He does this pretty frequently and he will only do it with my gf's clothes, and sometimes a pair of my pants or something out of the hamper. Now he's got bigger game in mind.

Side note, this is the weirdest behavior i have seen him do so far... and he does it daily.



























This was the third or fourth lap around the house... after he woke up 5 minutes after cuddling with it.









This is in a corner where he normally makes a "nest" of her clothes. 









Also... this is the blanket she will use at the computer and he will actually walk up to her go under it between her legs and pull it away from her as well...

the question i have is can this behavior be harmful? i know some BTs have a few ocd things i'm not sure if this is something i should nip at or just laugh at it?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I would just laugh and enjoy the personality of your dog! My dog used to do that when he wanted my attention and he got it too... oh hetrains me well. I ignored it and he stopped


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry, but does he have dimples on his BUTT?! hahaha. XD

Dunno what to tell you about the dragging clothes/blankets thing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

we usually ignore him and laugh under our breath but the is expression is almost too hard not to lol at. And his tail is going so fast too... he seems so proud.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> I'm sorry, but does he have dimples on his BUTT?! hahaha. XD
> 
> Dunno what to tell you about the dragging clothes/blankets thing.


Rofl yes... they are hair swirls... it kinda gives him buttcheeks :lol:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Rofl yes... they are hair swirls... it kinda gives him buttcheeks :lol:


hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Does he suck on that blanket? My Leo sucks on his blanket but it isn't something I'm concerned about. BT's can develope some really weird habits and the ones that are serious are the spinning, and attachments to balls. Tobi is a doll.........................


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It makes him feel closer to her as he can still smell her on the items hes getting. It's a comfort thing to him. It's her smell he's after, not necessarily the object.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG, he is just too cute!!!

I agree with RFD, it's the scent of your GF he is after. Awww, how sweet.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So funny! Just like when we are crate training puppies, we put a t-shirt in with them so they can smell us to keep them calm and feel safe. I would venture to guess that he is getting the same affect only HE is going to get the object. It may be an attention thing; but most likely your scent just makes him calm.

PS. Khan has those hair swirls too! They do look like butt cheeks!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh. He is the cutest thing ever. His little "cheek swirls" are the cutest things ever, lol. If he isn't chewing or teething on the clothing I would just let him do it. That is so adorable. Glad you caught him in the act!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Does he suck on that blanket? My Leo sucks on his blanket but it isn't something I'm concerned about. BT's can develope some really weird habits and the ones that are serious are the spinning, and attachments to balls. Tobi is a doll.........................


 Deffinately and that is what i was concerned about, i had a friend that caught his BT spinning (camera on the shelf) for 40 minutes straight  and then it led to tail mutilation about a year later, so it was docked, thats why i was a little concerned about this funky little thing hwell:



Khan said:


> So funny! Just like when we are crate training puppies, we put a t-shirt in with them so they can smell us to keep them calm and feel safe. I would venture to guess that he is getting the same affect only HE is going to get the object. It may be an attention thing; but most likely your scent just makes him calm.
> 
> PS. Khan has those hair swirls too! They do look like butt cheeks!


LOL we should get a doggie butt cheek swirl page going!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That is too cute, I think it's adorable!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh he's so cute, how could you get mad at that face.He's just a goofy dumb boy.Oops did I say that, don't tell my husband he thinks I'm hard on the boy.Well we still out number them 3 to 2 Ha.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When I rescued Leo the people I got him from thought it was cute to watch him chase his tail, he literally would knock himself against the wall going for the tail. After a long time of redirecting when he would start and making sure he wouldn't get bored (2 B.T's) he has stopped altogether but it was scary for awhile. The big thing is to not let them get bored.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor Leo! good thing you rescued him...Tobi definitely has the tail chasing tendency it ill frighten him sometimes when it swings around and it will cause him to go into a frenzy... and i will intervene at that point, which is why i normally keep him pretty tired so that way he doesn't have the energy for it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He's at the age where it is most prevalent, just keep redirecting and keep him busy (tired) and you should be able to get through the hard age area. I learned so much from the links on the www.BTCA.com website and also all the yahoo groups I belong to.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> He's at the age where it is most prevalent, just keep redirecting and keep him busy (tired) and you should be able to get through the hard age area. I learned so much from the links on the The Bull Terrier Club of America website and also all the yahoo groups I belong to.


Ya i have learned much from that site as well, I ordered a lunge whip from amazon so i'll make another flirt pole with it which will get some sprinting/springing and gameness going again  he would lose interest in them before but if i can get something tha tis really convincing prey i think it would be a great tool as well :smile:


----------

